
Apple didn't force in-app purchases on Wordpress - coronadisaster
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/08/22/apple-apologizes-for-wordpress-ios-app-snafu
======
croes
Misleading title "Apple didn't force in-app purchases on Wordpress" Apple did
force it but they say it was a mistake. "Apple doesn't force in-app purchases
on Wordpress anymore" would be correct.

